# the SG thread.



## diesect20022000

If it's been done i couldn't find it and i appologize. I see all the Les paul,Explorer threads and wondered what about the Solid Guitars? I've always had a thing for SG's. Here's a couple horrible pix of my two babies. The Goth is interesteng. it has the weight of a 90's LP studio and i LOVE ebony fretboards.
Ayone else own, or obsses over the devil horned mistress?











AND NEWER:


----------



## RiverRatt

I'd like to have an SG - I love the raw rock-n-roll tone, but they always seemed too neck heavy to me. I'm used to having that 9 lb. block of maple and mahogany holding down one end. I played a faded special at GC yesterday and I couldn't get past the unfinished feel of it. They had a Standard though that was pretty cool. It had a chunky neck but it felt like it balanced better.


----------



## Rick O'Shea

The '61RI is the one I chose. I prefer the '60's neck and the joint is at fret 22. Yeah the neck is 'out there', but the access to the entire fretboard is a pleasure indeed.


----------



## IbanezMark

FINALLY

One of my favorites guitars of all time. I have an SG in-progress right now. I'll post some pics soon.
It will be like my avatar pic upon completion.

:cool2:


----------



## IbanezMark

I'd really like to pick up a white SG special and put on some nickel pickup covers. 
:cool2:


----------



## diesect20022000

RiverRatt said:


> I'd like to have an SG - I love the raw rock-n-roll tone, but they always seemed too neck heavy to me. I'm used to having that 9 lb. block of maple and mahogany holding down one end. I played a faded special at GC yesterday and I couldn't get past the unfinished feel of it. They had a Standard though that was pretty cool. It had a chunky neck but it felt like it balanced better.



yeah most are i agree it's a design flaw. ODDLY though NEITHER of mine are neck heavy. I got really lucky. My Father in laws '61 reissue has that problem but, MAN is that a seeeeexxxxxy tone machine. sounds HUGE.


----------



## diesect20022000

Yeah the '61 is my favorite honestly though mine both have very close neck profile. the gloss is 60's and the goth is '59 lp studio like smaller D shape. I was thinking about trading the goth toward a standard but, i really love the ebony board on that thing and it's a limited run. I may just have to bit the bullet though and swap pickups and electronics though. The pots i THINK are 350k on the goth which is weird because it's "metal" oriented. I may swap from one SG to the other. I would rather the goth be the "mtal" machine anyway and the special be my everything axe....though it already is....that ones so weird too. I don't think it's chambered but, it's redonculouslu light and SUPER resonant as where the goth is the opposite and actualy sounds thin comparitively. I think the bridge pot's going bad though, the volume pot that is.


----------



## chuckharmonjr

Beautiful axes, Dies. Altho, I am in the same boat with the feeling that an SG is neck heavy. Always loved the sound but hated the feel. Always been a LP guy because of that.


----------



## stax

Here's my 1973 SG, nothing like old tarback pups and an ebony fretboard.


----------



## diesect20022000

stax said:


> Here's my 1973 SG, nothing like old tarback pups and an ebony fretboard.



My god that's beautiful! yeah i love the ebony boards too. my goth and SLSMG are ebony. The two i own aren't neck heavy either though. I know SG's tend to have that problem but, mine don't. I know that wasn't your post just figured i'd respond to both. Man....i would LOVE to find one of those SG's you have. those go for roughly $4000 right now don't they?


----------



## diesect20022000

It's funny. I always loved the sound of LP's but, they always feel to big and clunky to me. I have played a couple i liked and am in the market to get one soon though. I hated the standard i had though it actualy sounded thinner than my SG's but, i got a couple of rare ones. The necks not falling toward the floor upon release is rare in and of itself and i have two that are balanced.My father in laws '61 reissue does that though but, it also has a waaaay lighter body than my SG's. the goth feels like and ways as much as a les paul though.


----------



## stax

diesect20022000 said:


> Man....i would LOVE to find one of those SG's you have. those go for roughly $4000 right now don't they?



I bought one several years ago on ebay for a couple of grand, it was a walnut stain (even most of the cherry red ones have faded to walnut), when it arrived it had the neck strap button moved and the hole filled in with wood putty! 

They took it back and the same day I saw this one on ebay, seller only had one feedback from three years earlier!! I was the only bidder and got it for her reserve! It is still brite cherry red and in great condition, it had sat under a bed for 30 years! Got the original case too!

I'll sell you mine for only $3000!


----------



## diesect20022000

Ha if i had $3000! That's awesome though. Man...i wouldn't be able to let a nice Gibson or other hi ender sit under a bed for a day let alone 30 years....crazy!


----------



## StootMonster

stax said:


> ! I was the only bidder and got it for her reserve! It is still brite cherry red and in great condition, it had sat under a bed for 30 years! Got the original case too!



Stories like this make my all giddy inside.


----------



## guitarweasel




----------



## StootMonster

Check this baby out!

1969 Gibson SG with Humbucking Pickups


----------



## janarn

'62 Junior and '09 Carved Top.
Two very different SG's.





Fullversjon: Viser bilde - sportsfiske.nu





Fullversjon: Viser bilde - sportsfiske.nu


----------



## StootMonster

I don't think the one in the link is a junior.


----------



## marantz1300

My 76.The Tar-backs sound great,balanced and articulate.


----------



## diesect20022000

wow those are great! That carved top looks like it's got some weight to it with the addition of the flamed maple. I always see the juniors and debate picking one up but, i think i will. I'd still like an SG-X too. I like the coilt tapped 500T in those it's a unique tone. It's still rediculously hot too. The Hiwatt in the one pic caught my eye too. I've never seen one like that.What model is it if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## stax

marantz1300 said:


>



Even got the old curly cord! That's just classic!


----------



## SoloDallas

I just love'em SGs.



CH6D0131 by SoloDallas, on Flickr


----------



## diesect20022000

SoloDallas said:


> I just love'em SGs.
> 
> 
> 
> CH6D0131 by SoloDallas, on Flickr



WOW! That's a reald deal setup overall there. some superbly nice gear.


----------



## SoloDallas

diesect20022000 said:


> WOW! That's a reald deal setup overall there. some superbly nice gear.



Thank you. Been studying AC/DC and some other classic rock (Free among them) for so long. When I could, I started amassing gear (mostly vintage, but not only).

If you are interested, please come see it at Solodallas: Classic Rock music community it's a FREE blog.


----------



## diesect20022000

definitely! I'm going now.


----------



## janarn

StootMonster said:


> I don't think the one in the link is a junior.



Why not?
OK. It's a '62 Les Paul Junior, but has the SG shape.


----------



## StootMonster

Sorry. It just looked different than the Juniors I've seen. I didn't realize it was a junior. I"m not an SG aficionado.


----------



## IbanezMark

Just got this baby wrapped up and playing tonight :cool2:


----------



## diesect20022000

Angus is the SG guy but, even though i'm a lead guy on TOP of it...Malcolm's the man!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

marantz1300 said:


> My 76.The Tar-backs sound great,balanced and articulate.



Thus far, this one is my favorite on the thread ... by far ... like, by way far.


----------



## benjammin420

I love SGs, mine is great with the P90s, but I want one with some humbuckers too


----------



## eljeffebrown

I cheat but, I jumps in it!


----------



## diesect20022000

eljeffebrown said:


> I cheat but, I jumps in it!



no way man, Vipers are sweet SG's too. I want a 1000 something fierce.I'd settle on a 500 or 401 though.


----------



## diesect20022000

benjammin420 said:


> I love SGs, mine is great with the P90s, but I want one with some humbuckers too



I'm always up in the air with the p90's. i haven't much exp with them though so i have to try them before i decide but, the idea's great.


----------



## eljeffebrown

diesect20022000 said:


> no way man, Vipers are sweet SG's too. I want a 1000 something fierce.I'd settle on a 500 or 401 though.



Yea it's an original Viper 400 I love this guitar, it's my baby. I'm getting rid of my EC-1000 cause it doesn't come anywhere close to this guitar in quality or feel!


----------



## benjammin420

diesect20022000 said:


> I'm always up in the air with the p90's. i haven't much exp with them though so i have to try them before i decide but, the idea's great.



Theyre great for what they are, I prefer p90s to Fender single coils, but I prefer humbuckers overall. I bought this one because I saw it at the store one day and it was the best playing and sounding SG that Ive played, so I had to buy it. Ive though several times of converting it to HBs, but I like to much to mess with it like that, I'll probably end up with a 61 reissue before long


----------



## telemarshall

diesect20022000 said:


> Ha if i had $3000! That's awesome though. Man...i wouldn't be able to let a nice Gibson or other hi ender sit under a bed for a day let alone 30 years....crazy!



Go with the Gibson Special Faded. Fantastic SG that won't break the bank. I love mine!


----------



## diesect20022000

telemarshall said:


> Go with the Gibson Special Faded. Fantastic SG that won't break the bank. I love mine!



that and a 5150 are what i used on my old recordings in my signature link.back in 03-05


----------



## custom53

I have been offered (some trading and swapping) a 1989 - '61 Reissue SG... (no pics yet) Near new condition. EMGs (stock pickups come with it too)
I was never into the SG shape. I owned one many years ago and barely played it.

What opinions do you guys have about them..?


----------



## IbanezMark

custom53 said:


> I have been offered (some trading and swapping) a 1989 - '61 Reissue SG... (no pics yet) Near new condition. EMGs (stock pickups come with it too)
> I was never into the SG shape. I owned one many years ago and barely played it.
> 
> What opinions do you guys have about them..?



You'll probably get a pretty positive response in the SG thread.
What kind of music do you play? You may either love or hate the EMG's.

:cool2:


----------



## diesect20022000

IbanezMark said:


> You'll probably get a pretty positive response in the SG thread.
> What kind of music do you play? You may either love or hate the EMG's.
> 
> :cool2:



yeah what he said,lol^. The '61's are my all around favorites though they have the balance issue. the two i own don't have the balance problem but, they're designed pretty differently for the same guitar type. my father in law has a 90's '61 reissue and they're alot different, more ergonomical,thinner body,bevels are longer,deeper and smoother,long neck tennon etc so while it's top heavy it's a tone MONSTER and beautiful imo.


----------



## marantz1300

diesect20022000 said:


> The Hiwatt in the one pic caught my eye too. I've never seen one like that.What model is it if you don't mind me asking?



The Hiwatt is a 1973 DR112 PA 100. I had a 74 DR103 Custom 100 befor,traded it and found this one tree days later in a flea market. it sounds just as good as the normal amp head.Dr112's were built as all rounders,bass,guitar, vocals etc.The whole band can plug in with individual tone and vollume controls.It also has an fx loop and pre out.The circuit is very similar to CP103's,like the Page and Who amps


----------



## diesect20022000

marantz1300 said:


> The Hiwatt is a 1973 DR112 PA 100. I had a 74 DR103 Custom 100 befor,traded it and found this one tree days later in a flea market. it sounds just as good as the normal amp head.Dr112's were built as all rounders,bass,guitar, vocals etc.The whole band can plug in with individual tone and vollume controls.It also has an fx loop and pre out.The circuit is very similar to CP103's,like the Page and Who amps



mmmmm page and the who....i'm looking for that. Sounds like it's a great versatile piece!


----------



## manicguitarist

Rick O'Shea said:


> The '61RI is the one I chose. I prefer the '60's neck and the joint is at fret 22. Yeah the neck is 'out there', but the access to the entire fretboard is a pleasure indeed.



+1

I have a 61 SG (or is it 62? I can't recall, I'll go with 61 in this instance)

Mine is here (bottom left)





I love the sound of the SG. I have also owned an SG standard, and I liked that too, but the 61 RI is, to me, easier to play.

But, stuck on a desert island with only one guitar to have, I'd take any Gibson SG.


----------



## Rick O'Shea

I'm not sure if there's much difference in spec between a '61RI and a '62RI. At this point, it's only a label.

You upgraded the bridge pickup. Looks like a Rio Grande crunchbox or punchbox, I could be wrong. I sometimes want to try RGs in mine.

Fantastic looking collection you have there. Each one must have its own tonal character in addition to looks.


----------



## manicguitarist

Rick O'Shea said:


> I'm not sure if there's much difference in spec between a '61RI and a '62RI. At this point, it's only a label.
> 
> You upgraded the bridge pickup. Looks like a Rio Grande crunchbox or punchbox, I could be wrong. I sometimes want to try RGs in mine.
> 
> Fantastic looking collection you have there. Each one must have its own tonal character in addition to looks.



I changed the pickup for a BareKnuckle Warpig.

Yes, they do all have their different tones...

The SG is woody, the Kramers and the Morgan are smooth, the Gibson Explorer is kinda 80s RAWWWKKK bright and sparkly.

It is all good though - put it through a Marshall amp and it all sounds good!


----------



## manicguitarist

Re the balance issue - I've heard a lot of folks complain that SGs dive headstock down...

I've never found that to be the case (I've owned an SG Standard and currently have a 62 RI SG). Could be cos I always use a wide leather strap though....but even then I've had other guitars that are headstock heavy. 

Then again, I wonder if it isn't cos of where I wear the SG - I am short like Angus is, so that might have something to do with it!

Still...I love my SG.


----------



## diesect20022000

manicguitarist said:


> Re the balance issue - I've heard a lot of folks complain that SGs dive headstock down...
> 
> I've never found that to be the case (I've owned an SG Standard and currently have a 62 RI SG). Could be cos I always use a wide leather strap though....but even then I've had other guitars that are headstock heavy.
> 
> Then again, I wonder if it isn't cos of where I wear the SG - I am short like Angus is, so that might have something to do with it!
> 
> Still...I love my SG.



the special and the goth i have ar weird, they aren't top heavey at all but, the standards and 61's all are. I Know the 61 has a long neck tennon which i like. Yeah i hate that with alot of SG's too but, i still love them.


----------



## IbanezMark

Tone heaven. :cool2:


----------



## diesect20022000

ibanezmark said:


> tone heaven. :cool2:



yes!


----------



## bon83

Here are mine:

angus sig. and Classic Custom





and me with the "The SG"





by the way, I LOVE SG`s 

cheers
bon83


----------



## go_cowboys

I love me some SG's. I have no pics but I have a faded cherry and soon I'll get my standard. The feel is comfy and super light. Plus the look says it all.


----------



## al3d

I just landed this little Beauty, lite as a feather, i need to get use to the less focus tone of the P90's, but playability is awesome. After playing for a few hrs with a 10lbs R9...this is a nice change..

It's a 67 reissue GOTW.


----------



## T-Bird

Hi.



marantz1300 said:


>



What do I search for if I want to find a bridge like that?

I'm missing it on the early 70's project Special. The one with the "shorty" Bigsby.

Regards
Sam


----------



## marantz1300

They are known as "harmonica" bridge's. They were longer travel then regular bridges.


----------



## redscott131

Two SG STANDARDS and an EDS-1275. Pictures taken when they *were* new and pretty.


----------



## T-Bird

Hi.



marantz1300 said:


> They are known as "harmonica" bridge's. They were longer travel then regular bridges



Thank You.

Regards
Sam


----------



## scat7s

ive been an sg fan since 1979, angus young of course. i finally picked one up on ebay 2 yrs ago. i love it. she's a player, its a 1983, i saw an ad from 1983 it was marketed as the 'super 62'. 
nice balance, as the neckjoint is at the 19th fret. 1 pc solid mahogany body, 1 pc neck. 
stock '57's. with the toggle where the jack usually is, and the jack on the bottom bout like a les paul. 
its lived a hard life, but mechanically flawless, plays wonderfully. its my number one...i'll try to remember to snap a couple pics...


----------



## SGman

Gotta love em!


----------



## scat7s

i love those white customs, so classy...


----------



## JCarno

al3d said:


> I just landed this little Beauty, lite as a feather, i need to get use to the less focus tone of the P90's, but playability is awesome. After playing for a few hrs with a 10lbs R9...this is a nice change..
> 
> It's a 67 reissue GOTW.



I've been thinking about getting an SG Classic with P90s. Are you gettin used to them yet? You like them? I've read that they are noisy, are yours?


----------



## Ydna

I love SGs. I have a blue burst SG goddess. Thin 60s neck, which I love. I don't really like the fat necks on some of the other SGs I've played. I was at Guitar Center last year, a 1972 SG for $950. Why? Because it had been refinished, that's it. I played it through a 1987x 50 watt plexi, cranking it in a loud room, absolutely loving the thing. It was strange, it had fender amp knobs on it, the pickup covers were strange, they had smaller covers on them, and the covers had gibson in a cursive like font It was such a nice playing guitar. I planned on trading my SG in, and adding some cash to get it. I called the next day, and someone already had picked it up. I still hate thinking about it.


----------



## StootMonster

1961 Les Paul SG Standard w/ OHSC

Pretty sweet, but 13k?


----------



## diesect20022000

StootMonster said:


> 1961 Les Paul SG Standard w/ OHSC
> 
> Pretty sweet, but 13k?


 ouch!


----------



## Adrian R

SoloDallas said:


> I just love'em SGs.
> 
> 
> 
> CH6D0131 by SoloDallas, on Flickr




That pic has got to be at least 30 years old eh?


----------



## HoboMan

My two brothers & I have always love SGs. Between the three of us we've probably had around 20 or more.

Here's an SG90 that I got brand new in 1990. Sold it a couple of years ago.


----------



## SoloDallas

Adrian R said:


> That pic has got to be at least 30 years old eh?



It looks a bit like it, don't it? 

Nah, last years'


----------



## SoloDallas

diesect20022000 said:


> ouch!



Some go a lot higher, but remain unsold. I would never pay that much for an SG (different thing for Les Pauls).

I paid for mine (issue guitar, broken headstock) 5.5k USD last August. 
Near mint:





Most of my best sounding SGs are all issue guitars i.e., broken ones that I fixed.


----------



## Supernova

I bought a second hand SG special, not the best horned beauty I must admit, but it was in perfect nick and it only cost me €500!


----------



## mike mike

what are tar back pickups?


----------



## Skotosynthesis

Always preferred SG's to LesPauls. I don't know why. Not to listen to, to play. I love how a LesPaul sounds. I would just rather play an SG, as far as Gibsons go. Preferably, an SG with a whammy bar.
Damn, I want an SG.


----------



## cudamax2343

I want a 1500 or 2000/3000 Yamaha SGB.
[ame="http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fgwRycQ46E&feature=related"]http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fgwRycQ46E&feature=related[/ame]
Sweet appointments with a Maple Cap and a large brass Sustain block in the wood under the bridge on those and they are nice and Heavy like a old les paul


----------



## stax

mike mike said:


> what are tar back pickups?



The back of the pickup is covered in black epoxy. 70's SG's have them and most people assume they are "T-tops", but they are really "Super Humbuckers".


----------



## tbwrench

Here is my 1996 SG. Its the first one I have owned in 39 years of playing. I picked it up a couple weeks ago.
I am really enjoying the easy neck access up on the high notes. The more I play it the more I like it.


----------



## mike mike

Ydna said:


> I love SGs. I have a blue burst SG goddess. Thin 60s neck, which I love. I don't really like the fat necks on some of the other SGs I've played. I was at Guitar Center last year, a 1972 SG for $950. Why? Because it had been refinished, that's it. I played it through a 1987x 50 watt plexi, cranking it in a loud room, absolutely loving the thing. It was strange, it had fender amp knobs on it, the pickup covers were strange, they had smaller covers on them, and the covers had gibson in a cursive like font It was such a nice playing guitar. I planned on trading my SG in, and adding some cash to get it. I called the next day, and someone already had picked it up. I still hate thinking about it.



That was so bad. I hated it when that happened


----------



## GIBSON67

Here's my 1967 Special. It has patented humbuckers and Grovers but all original from there. I bought it back in 1987 for $250. Pete was a huge influence, so I had to have his Woodstock SG. 

You know you have a good guitar when they reissue it...


----------



## StootMonster

Do they make SG's with the fat 50's necks?


----------



## redscott131

StootMonster said:


> Do they make SG's with the fat 50's necks?



Yes. There are several of them. The black one I own, is about as baseball bat 50's fat neck as you can get.


----------



## StootMonster

I love the 50's neck. I have a les paul studio that I just fell in love with the baseball bat feel. I also love SG's, I had an Epi version that I was gifted. It cost about 125 on sale. My former brother in law bought if for me. I loved the sound of that thing. Loved the feel as well. Didn't like the neck heavy part, but that was the only thing I didn't like about it. It had a nice growl and great blues/rock sound. Looking forward to getting the real thing eventually.


----------



## Matty P

I do love the Devil horned mistress as you put it. I have a cherry red standard and it feels like it was meant to be in my arms.....Just don't tell my wife I said that.


----------



## blackone

eljeffebrown said:


> I cheat but, I jumps in it!




I really like the vipers, it's a cool take on the OG shape. Kind of like how Ibanez changed the strat shape, now we think of that super start shape as something completely different to the fender design.


----------



## richieG

I have 3 SG's. A old 79 a 90's one and one with a vibrola trem.

The 90s one has a 50s style neck in that its quite chunky. The old 79 is weird its really thin and slim and shaped like a baseball bat (thin at the top and wide at the body), the one with the trem is wide and flat. 

I can post pics if anyone is interested. 

Oddly enough I am not an SG fan as such. I seemed to just end up with them. I have a love hate thing with SG's. But they are great to play, I wish LP's had such effortless access to the upper register.

To me the neck pickup is always kinda muddy. Also they are a bit dark. But the bridge pickup just shines. I guess (to me anyway) they are a bit of a one trick pony.


----------



## StootMonster

So, like I stated before, my Epi was real neck heavy. Are the Gibsons neck heavy as well?


----------



## blackone

StootMonster said:


> So, like I stated before, my Epi was real neck heavy. Are the Gibsons neck heavy as well?



I have a feeling that the epis still use a maple neck while the gibsons are mahogany. all my sg's with mahogany necks are pretty well balanced


----------



## ESPVH

Love my neck heavy Epi SG other than the neck being heavy :


----------



## Dave666

Man, I love SG's, I have to get me one with the P90's...

Stoot, Gibsons are also a bit neck heavy, but not as much as the epi's...
If you have a good strap, it wont go down!!


----------



## diesect20022000

StootMonster said:


> So, like I stated before, my Epi was real neck heavy. Are the Gibsons neck heavy as well?


 some are. the long neck tennon models seem to be the worst in this area. my goth wasn't and my lone leftover "Erline" the gloss black special isn't neck heavy at all but, it is a known issue with them in general and a big deterant in their sales figures. a LOT of people i know that haven't given a real chance for them have sworn them off because of it and i think they'd find at LESAT one that they'd like if they did the old school tried and true....play 'em till you find the right one, deal.

i've owned 5 SG's so far and not ONE has had the dreaded neck drop.


----------



## diesect20022000

guys interested. try some '06 specials. if you like the ebony boards the goth circa '00-'02 goths are great. they're body heavy compared to the new deals. they way in at about 8lbs as where the 06 special's about 6&1/2lbs. mine's super light, highly resonant, plays like butter and can get some very strat like tones as well as les paul like tones even with the duncan '59 and gibby 500T i have in it now. i plan on swapping the 500 for a distortion or jb and the 59 for a jazz though. for me those pickups are great. they can work in many formats.


----------



## Tim A

My two...

2008 SG Standard VOS - stock.
2007 SG Standard with an ebony board, 500k CTS pots, paper in oil caps, '57 Classics, Faber ABR-1 & tailpiece.


----------



## chuckharmonjr

Never owned a SG. Maybe I should invest in one.


----------



## wizard_37

Has anyone checked out the Tonni Iommi SG, is it worth a shit or not, i have been debating or weather or not to get it.


----------



## Dave666

wizard_37 said:


> Has anyone checked out the Tonni Iommi SG, is it worth a shit or not, i have been debating or weather or not to get it.



Which one? the epiphone, Gibson or the real deal: Tony Iommi SG Guitar by Jaydee Guitars England


----------



## matthayward

Here's my SG, it's one of Gibson's guitar of the week, only 400 made, it's an SG Standard with 3 Single Coil pups!! (on the right)


----------



## Jack92CH

To anyone who has been playing SGs for a while: Are the Gibson vibrato tailpieces garbage? Do they really send the tuning hopelessly out of whack? Or do other people just not know how to set up a guitar?


----------



## SoloDallas

Jack92CH said:


> To anyone who has been playing SGs for a while: Are the Gibson vibrato tailpieces garbage? Do they really send the tuning hopelessly out of whack? Or do other people just not know how to set up a guitar?



I have circa fourteen SGs, most with the vibrola. All ranging from 1961 to 1972. 
If you USE the vibrola, it will send the guitar out of tune immediately. 
If you don't use it, your guitars will stay in tune like any other guitar.

So the tailpiece per se won't do anything, just adds a different vibe to the tone. Stopbar SGs may have a tad more sustain, but it is not true that vibrola SGs don't have sustain. 

Bottom line: I just love vibrola SGs!






A sample of tone. 1969 Custom with AY Signature in the bridge, and a 1968 standard. Both arrived modified/issue as you see them.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfIT7rHhybA[/ame]


----------



## Oculophilia

Hey guys, I'm new to the forum. Love the thread and the pics of your SG's. Funny thing the first time I saw an SG I thought it was the ugliest guitar ever. At some point my revulsion turned to obessession until I had to have one. I just have the one 96 gibson standard as of now,but I did have the oddball '71 SG 250 with two single coils and the harmonic bridge (wish I had a pic of it). I have owned a few over the years and never noticed any of mine being neck heavy, which is odd considering how often you read about that issue with them.


----------



## Jack92CH

Oculophilia said:


> Hey guys, I'm new to the forum. Love the thread and the pics of your SG's. Funny thing the first time I saw an SG I thought it was the ugliest guitar ever. At some point my revulsion turned to obessession until I had to have one. I just have the one 96 gibson standard as of now,but I did have the oddball '71 SG 250 with two single coils and the harmonic bridge (wish I had a pic of it). I have owned a few over the years and never noticed any of mine being neck heavy, which is odd considering how often you read about that issue with them.



SGs rule.


----------



## diesect20022000

Oculophilia said:


> Hey guys, I'm new to the forum. Love the thread and the pics of your SG's. Funny thing the first time I saw an SG I thought it was the ugliest guitar ever. At some point my revulsion turned to obessession until I had to have one. I just have the one 96 gibson standard as of now,but I did have the oddball '71 SG 250 with two single coils and the harmonic bridge (wish I had a pic of it). I have owned a few over the years and never noticed any of mine being neck heavy, which is odd considering how often you read about that issue with them.


 yeah none of mine are/were either. my father in laws '61 reissue's neck heavy though. it'll drop to the floor quick. it's also got a thinner body than my SG's. sounds heavenly though.


----------



## Jack92CH

Anyone think it's a bad idea to install an aftermarket vibrola on an SG? I know it involves drilling holes, but if it works, it works. I'd probably get a roller bridge so the strings move back and forth easier. Either that or new tusq saddles.


----------



## SoloDallas

Jack92CH said:


> Anyone think it's a bad idea to install an aftermarket vibrola on an SG? I know it involves drilling holes, but if it works, it works. I'd probably get a roller bridge so the strings move back and forth easier. Either that or new tusq saddles.



A few of my "students", have, with very good results. 
No negatives to report, but make sure you do/get a good job.


----------



## Jack92CH

Does everything work out fine with a tun-o-matic bridge?


----------



## diesect20022000

Jack92CH said:


> Does everything work out fine with a tun-o-matic bridge?


get the roller bridge. string friction will cause premature wear on strings and bridge,tuning issues and so on. tunomatic's designed with/for the stop tail and string through in mind. just think about metal (strings) rubbing on metal (saddles) this would destroy the saddles and strings.(with a tremolo unit/vibrato)


speaking of....when can we start calling them vibralos? i like EVH's name "Wiggle Stick". that's definitely my name of choice.


----------



## Jack92CH

I've seen that some people replace the saddles on their tunomatics with graphite or tusq when installing a vibrola. Graphtech makes 'em, and they seem nice. The less moving parts the better I think...though it's funny I say that as I'm talking about putting a "wiggle stick" on my guitar.


----------



## go_cowboys

BTW nice SG's everyone. Here are my beauties!


----------



## StootMonster

diesect20022000 said:


> get the roller bridge. string friction will cause premature wear on strings and bridge,tuning issues and so on. tunomatic's designed with/for the stop tail and string through in mind. just think about metal (strings) rubbing on metal (saddles) this would destroy the saddles and strings.(with a tremolo unit/vibrato)
> 
> 
> speaking of....when can we start calling them vibralos? i like EVH's name "Wiggle Stick". that's definitely my name of choice.



When I was in my early 20's I used to put the strings through the tail piece on my Epi Les Paul I had at the time and make it look like a roller. After about 3 months, the different strings I had on there wore through the metal and made grooves, it was ugly. I thought I was pretty cool, though.


----------



## Madaxeman

I'm seriously gassing for an SG right now. I'm after one with a BIG neck and it needs to be cheap. Any suggestions...special?, Faded?. 
John T


----------



## SoloDallas

Madaxeman said:


> I'm seriously gassing for an SG right now. I'm after one with a BIG neck and it needs to be cheap. Any suggestions...special?, Faded?.
> John T




Go for issue old ones and fix it. Late '60s have big necks


----------



## StootMonster

SoloDallas said:


> Go for issue old ones and fix it. Late '60s have big necks



Hey Solo, I agree 100 percent, but the cost of those badboys are through the roof! I don't know how you support your SG habit. Do you make a good income off your website?


----------



## SoloDallas

StootMonster said:


> Hey Solo, I agree 100 percent, but the cost of those badboys are through the roof! I don't know how you support your SG habit. Do you make a good income off your website?




Not a dime. Not even one, yet. I'm looking into making sure the site has loads of interesting info, qualitative stuff that can interest people. 
Only then, I will try to make something out of it. 
The thought of it not being something qualitative that "gives" something to people terrifies me. I'd rather shut it down, than have people pay something for it. 
The model (for the site) I am thinking of is, free for users, pay for advertisers. Nothing new. 

Anyway. 
What I am - was - saying is that, there ARE project SGs out there that only await to be held. I bought two more yesterday and today. 2k USD per SG, one being a 1971 Standard (Angus' exact model; I already had two like this one, but this one was 1.9k USD AND it already had stopbar holes in it, meaning I can swap on and off Vibrola). The other one is a 1967 SG standard with already stopbar installed. 
So, for the price of a used (not vintage) guitar, you still get - and especially now with the crisis, where people need to make some cash out of unused things - great deals on issue or modified old geetars. 

There's nothing like old wood, "mojo" pieces that will most certainly deliver incredible satisfaction to anyone.

Truth is, that my best sounding (and playing!) ones are all abused instruments, even broken ones (necks, headstocks) that were either repaired prior to my purchase (and I had them checked again) OR came broken as issue guitars (and I get them fixed). These were also the cheaper ones.

The "mint" models I bought always disappointed (stiff instruments...). 

This is why I allow myself being a bit "vocal" about these old pieces of wood: they cost less, can be incredible fun to restore, put together, fix, ... and they sound and play incredibly.


----------



## StootMonster

SoloDallas said:


> Not a dime. Not even one, yet. I'm looking into making sure the site has loads of interesting info, qualitative stuff that can interest people.
> Only then, I will try to make something out of it.
> The thought of it not being something qualitative that "gives" something to people terrifies me. I'd rather shut it down, than have people pay something for it.
> The model (for the site) I am thinking of is, free for users, pay for advertisers. Nothing new.
> 
> Anyway.
> What I am - was - saying is that, there ARE project SGs out there that only await to be held. I bought two more yesterday and today. 2k USD per SG, one being a 1971 Standard (Angus' exact model; I already had two like this one, but this one was 1.9k USD AND it already had stopbar holes in it, meaning I can swap on and off Vibrola). The other one is a 1967 SG standard with already stopbar installed.
> So, for the price of a used (not vintage) guitar, you still get - and especially now with the crisis, where people need to make some cash out of unused things - great deals on issue or modified old geetars.
> 
> There's nothing like old wood, "mojo" pieces that will most certainly deliver incredible satisfaction to anyone.
> 
> Truth is, that my best sounding (and playing!) ones are all abused instruments, even broken ones (necks, headstocks) that were either repaired prior to my purchase (and I had them checked again) OR came broken as issue guitars (and I get them fixed). These were also the cheaper ones.
> 
> The "mint" models I bought always disappointed (stiff instruments...).
> 
> This is why I allow myself being a bit "vocal" about these old pieces of wood: they cost less, can be incredible fun to restore, put together, fix, ... and they sound and play incredibly.



I'd love to play some of those old one you have. I just don't have the $$ for that sort of hobby, unfortunately. 

....

But, fortunately for you, my friend - I DO take vintage SG donations.


----------



## StootMonster

By the way, do you play in a closet or is that some sort of Clean Room or something?


----------



## SoloDallas

StootMonster said:


> By the way, do you play in a closet or is that some sort of Clean Room or something?



It's a "walking closet" lol
That's all the wifey gave me


----------



## StootMonster

SoloDallas said:


> It's a "walking closet" lol
> That's all the wifey gave me



It's better than nothing, man! At least she doesn't give you grief for being a musician, some wives are heartless!

(not mine, btw, she's a musician as well)


----------



## Gtarzan81

Buy Gibson SG Special '60s Tribute Electric Guitar | Solid Body Electric Guitars | Musician's Friend


----------



## Dave666

SoloDallas said:


> I have circa fourteen SGs, most with the vibrola. All ranging from 1961 to 1972.
> If you USE the vibrola, it will send the guitar out of tune immediately.
> If you don't use it, your guitars will stay in tune like any other guitar.
> 
> So the tailpiece per se won't do anything, just adds a different vibe to the tone. Stopbar SGs may have a tad more sustain, but it is not true that vibrola SGs don't have sustain.
> 
> Bottom line: I just love vibrola SGs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A sample of tone. 1969 Custom with AY Signature in the bridge, and a 1968 standard. Both arrived modified/issue as you see them.
> YouTube - AC/DC'S "Back In Black" (Studio)




That's awesome SoloDalles, and you have the same moves like angus when you play!!!


----------



## SoloDallas

Thank you Dave. I do, indeed, because of years of studying and then finding out the relation about physical playing and tone i.e., this kind of playing is so demanding that you simply can't stand still not moving.


----------



## Matty P

Here's my 06 Standard. She may be young, but I'm in love and I love to play her.


----------



## StootMonster

Looks like a beaut, Matty!


----------



## scat7s

here is my hideous monster. ive got the bridge p/u coil tapped with a roll to split where the neck tone control was. ive got the original p/u stashed away. plays like butter, wide flat fretboard, just excellent to play.

its an 83, "the super 62". not a reissue, just a standard. my fav right now.


----------



## diesect20022000

scat7s said:


> here is my hideous monster. ive got the bridge p/u coil tapped with a roll to split where the neck tone control was. ive got the original p/u stashed away. plays like butter, wide flat fretboard, just excellent to play.
> 
> its an 83, "the super 62". not a reissue, just a standard. my fav right now.


 Wow there's some LOVE in that insrument! Beautiful man, absolutely beautiful


----------



## scat7s

thx die, yeah she's got some character huh? surprisingly, no breaks or repairs, just some hard living...the finish is so degraded that i cant even clean it, it just moves the smudges around. 

my buddies les paul is the same way, the clearcoat must be just about worn off or something, im not sure why it reacts like that.


----------



## diesect20022000

scat7s said:


> thx die, yeah she's got some character huh? surprisingly, no breaks or repairs, just some hard living...the finish is so degraded that i cant even clean it, it just moves the smudges around.
> 
> my buddies les paul is the same way, the clearcoat must be just about worn off or something, im not sure why it reacts like that.


 just the aging of the nitro i think but, could be wrong.

Man that's a guitar i'd LOVE to play though. That's what it's all about right there. Real love in that axe man. That's really a thing of beauty to me, seeing something like that USED instead of put on display ya know?


----------



## StootMonster

Did everyone see the new 12-string SG ?

Gibson 50th Anniversary SG 12 String Electric Guitar with Case at AmericanMusical.com


----------



## diesect20022000

No i hadn't. That's tempting though. I'd take that over the strat any day.


----------



## Fretboard

I have an SG Special right now, and I love it! I'm looking into getting another, possibly the new SG 50th Anniversary 24 Standard, any other recommendations?


----------



## diesect20022000

Fretboard said:


> I have an SG Special right now, and I love it! I'm looking into getting another, possibly the new SG 50th Anniversary 24 Standard, any other recommendations?


 Long tennon necks are more likely to have a silkier tone BUT, those long tenons also assist in top heaviness. My SG special gloss black is perfectly balkanced and sounds amazing. It holds it's own (is better actualy) than my father in laws '61 ri.


----------



## scat7s

and the long tenion is more fragile if it is dropped or hit, this is the reason they changed the design from the body fret at 21 on the originals to 19th fret in subsequent years. 

i picked up an epiphone in the shop one day that had the 61 type construction, 21st fret is the body fret. and was very surprised at how different it felt compared to my standard with a 19th fret neck. i was literally 2 frets sharp everywhere i played on the neck. i didnt realize how different the two styles feel. 

obviously something you could adjust to in a pretty short time, but it was strange and completely unexpected. the neck felt like it was a mile longer.


----------



## diesect20022000

scat7s said:


> and the long tenion is more fragile if it is dropped or hit, this is the reason they changed the design from the body fret at 21 on the originals to 19th fret in subsequent years.
> 
> i picked up an epiphone in the shop one day that had the 61 type construction, 21st fret is the body fret. and was very surprised at how different it felt compared to my standard with a 19th fret neck. i was literally 2 frets sharp everywhere i played on the neck. i didnt realize how different the two styles feel.
> 
> obviously something you could adjust to in a pretty short time, but it was strange and completely unexpected. the neck felt like it was a mile longer.


 Yeah i noticed that too. My Father in laws SG seems longer but, i know it's not. It holds intonation pretty well considering he has no knowledge of guitars and throws it in his trunk on 90 degree days,lol. He's got some fret issues now because of it though.


----------



## Dave666

Anyone seen thos site yet: 
everythingsg.com | everythingsg.com
don't know if everything is correct on that site but it's very informative.
You can browse o almost every SG made..

Cheers


----------



## diesect20022000

Dave666 said:


> Anyone seen thos site yet:
> everythingsg.com | everythingsg.com
> don't know if everything is correct on that site but it's very informative.
> You can browse o almost every SG made..
> 
> Cheers


 Awesome Dave thanks!


----------



## impetus maximus

guy's when you post a pic, please don't use phototoilet err bucket. the images seem to live all of 5 minutes 

my love affair with the SG started with one of my favorite guitarists of all time... Tony Iomi 
when the hippies were all "peace love and happiness"  he was pumping out sinister tones/riffs.
love Angus and his brother Malcolm as well but it started with Sabbath.

can't find the pics of my 61 reissue but when i get a chance i'll post pics of her. 
i never seem to use the neck pickup and i'm tempted to remove it for more sustain but i don't know if my brother would forgive me lol.


----------



## TradAmpGuy

impetus maximus said:


> i never seem to use the neck pickup and i'm tempted to remove it for more sustain but i don't know if my brother would forgive me lol.



He wont


----------



## AlvisX

'83 Special ,"Reaper" ,bought this one in a pawnshop in Richmond for 350 w/ohsc. Now sports Gibson Bigsby ,T-Top in the neck & high school DiMarzio PAF in the bridge (i must have put that pickup in 10 guitars the last 30 years , but i think it's found its resting place)






'65 Special, my sit-in guitar when dude has the Les Paul end covered...
I bought it because it had the best p-90s I ever heard







That badass was on nearly every wraparound guitar I've had since about 1982.Hey man, that was high tech hardware back then. The late Steve Rowen gave me an adjustable Pigtail bridge for it 






How LOW can you go ?


----------



## diesect20022000

AlvisX said:


> '83 Special ,"Reaper" ,bought this one in a pawnshop in Richmond for 350 w/ohsc. Now sports Gibson Bigsby ,T-Top in the neck & high school DiMarzio PAF in the bridge (i must have put that pickup in 10 guitars the last 30 years , but i think it's found its resting place)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '65 Special, my sit-in guitar when dude has the Les Paul end covered...
> I bought it because it had the best p-90s I ever heard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That badass was on nearly every wraparound guitar I've had since about 1982.Hey man, that was high tech hardware back then. The late Steve Rowen gave me an adjustable Pigtail bridge for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How LOW can you go ?


 Wow man i'm a little envious! You have some beautiful pieces! Man i'd love to play those!


----------



## fbermaguitars

good day
yess,,sg has great sounds,specially if you like
middle frequencies,,this one very recomended for acid sounds
many death metal bands like entombed uses Gibson sg standards
very usually
what about copies.....
i had an EXCELLENT sg copy,,absolute custom shop
it was a MAJONES sg custom ordered from poland,
neck thru ,flamed maple neck and ebony fretboard with abalone inlays
if you dont know this
guitars i strongly recomend to visite the site
they started some years ago to be very famous in Europe
sorry,i havent picks of this guitar,but i have some videos
of my 2003 band,,it was really very very heavy at those days
it was the blonde sg played with mesa cab and road king
i am the crazy man on the right part hahaa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9opAdZARn0]YouTube - ‪Disbrainer- Execution‬&rlm;[/ame]

thanks


----------



## AlvisX

diesect20022000 said:


> Wow man i'm a little envious! You have some beautiful pieces! Man i'd love to play those!



Thanks, I left one out ,a Bigsbied SG I (All American) ,the predecessor to the SGX. Took out the 500T though ,for a more PAF style humbucker w/split coils

This thread got me thinkin about the SGs I DONT have anymore.


----------



## diesect20022000

AlvisX said:


> Thanks, I left one out ,a Bigsbied SG I (All American) ,the predecessor to the SGX. Took out the 500T though ,for a more PAF style humbucker w/split coils
> 
> This thread got me thinkin about the SGs I DONT have anymore.


 I really dig the SGx man. Those old 500t's work alright for me but, i'd still lose it too. Very cool.

The SGX i ALMOST had was a hilfiger edition (i know,lol) but, it was so sweet i didn't care. Then it got sold out from under me for $250.....anyway, i love them.


----------



## spanky36

1994 SG Standard. Survived cancer, quit smoking, took up guitar. Bought this at a pawn shop on a consignment purchase. Paid 700 OTD.

Had a 1972 SG Standard that my brother broke when I was 13 back in 1988. Gave up guitar then. Got this to pick up where I left off.


----------



## impetus maximus

spanky36 i'm just getting back into playing too man. rock on!

never got a case with mine. the place i bought it from had employees with sticky fingers 
talked them down from the "new" price since it had been chipped 
and the finish reacted to hooks it was hanging from.
had it setup with 10's and they feel like 9's!

my 61 reissue




closer look




i love my SG and would sell a kidney before i sell her.
bumped into the dude that sold it to me. he said a guy who would play my SG frequently
came in a week after i bought it and said "i'm ready to take the SG"
he was heart broken to hear i snatched this baby up


----------



## Dave666

diesect20022000 said:


> I really dig the SGx man. Those old 500t's work alright for me but, i'd still lose it too. Very cool.
> 
> The SGX i ALMOST had was a hilfiger edition (i know,lol) but, it was so sweet i didn't care. Then it got sold out from under me for $250.....anyway, i love them.



I like those SG-X's a lot.... 
Right now, there's a SG-Z for sale here, in very good condition, but goes for 1000euros...


----------



## AlvisX

My SG All American I aka SG-X

That knob got in the way of the Bigsby So I side drilled a jack hole & moved the pots
Got 36th Anniv. DiMarzio for it now . I love that pickup


----------



## impetus maximus

AlvisX said:


> My SG All American I aka SG-X
> 
> That knob got in the way of the Bigsby So I side drilled a jack hole & moved the pots
> Got 36th Anniv. DiMarzio for it now . I love that pickup



nice geetar man! you could fill that hole with a switch to break the signal when held down


----------



## StootMonster

I wish I could afford this thing


GIBSON SG 2001 Limited Edition Red Nice! | eBay


Or this one...

http://cgi.ebay.com/1967-Vintage-Gi...0?pt=Guitar&hash=item2a11bae7d6#ht_572wt_1139


----------



## diesect20022000

I'd love an SG custom, a Supreme in emerald burst and a custom made to my specs koa/Korina and figured claro top/neck with ebony board and stainless steel frets,neck through body and 27 frets with a 16-20in compound rad neck pro and JB/Jazz (or some nice MHD's) with active/passive circuit at some point. 

I actualy plan on (if he's still willing once i have the funds) Francois/JCM/JMP build this for me.

I was debating a super strat with the same specs but, i would love a highly customized SG.
I'd need wider devil horns too and a thicker body though.

My hands are rather large and so far i find it hard to do some lead work on ALL of my axes near the top. 

I have to manipulate my hand in very unbecoming ways to get it in there....as sick as that sounds


----------



## Susihukkanen

My favourites. The red one is a 2007 SG Standard and the black one is a SG 50th Anniversary Standard 24, I purchased it only a couple of weeks ago. They sound quite similar but still different. The red one is more "lady" and the black one is more "rough".


----------



## Dave666

Susihukkanen said:


> My favourites. The red one is a 2007 SG Standard and the black one is a SG 50th Anniversary Standard 24, I purchased it only a couple of weeks ago. They sound quite similar but still different. The red one is more "lady" and the black one is more "rough".



Those are 2 beauties, Susi!
I like the 57 classic PU's more in an SG-style guitar, which are in the 24, I guess. 

How does the neck compares? Is the standard -neck a little fatter or are they the same?


----------



## Susihukkanen

The necks are the same. One thing which is different is the weight, the red one is 3,1 kg and the black one is 3,3 kg. I assume it comes from different wood density, those different bevels are not that different.

Yes, those 57 Classics really can sing in the SG !


----------



## diesect20022000

Susihukkanen said:


> The necks are the same. One thing which is different is the weight, the red one is 3,1 kg and the black one is 3,3 kg. I assume it comes from different wood density, those different bevels are not that different.
> 
> Yes, those 57 Classics really can sing in the SG !


 yeah i love the 57's.

You can see the major difference in those two SG's is in the neck pup positioning. the black one would be more agressive and biting. I'd take them both any day


----------



## impetus maximus

i _think_ the pickups are indexed the same on both and the 24 neck just gets closer to pickup


----------



## diesect20022000

impetus maximus said:


> i _think_ the pickups are indexed the same on both and the 24 neck just gets closer to pickup


 That's what i thought too but, I'm not as familiar with the 24. usualy i know specs but, this is a model i haven't researched yet. Weird too being i'm an SG fanatic.


----------



## Susihukkanen

I thought that the pups would be indexed the same, but actually the neck pick-up of 24 is positioned couple of millimeters (about 3 mm ) towards the bridge pick-up when compared to regular SG Standard.


----------



## diesect20022000

Susihukkanen said:


> I thought that the pups would be indexed the same, but actually the neck pick-up of 24 is positioned couple of millimeters (about 3 mm ) towards the bridge pick-up when compared to regular SG Standard.


 Yeah that's how it usualy works with a 24 fretter resulting in a brighter and thinner neck pup tone. I would take it though. 24 frets are prefered here but, i'll use a standard 22-21 fret setup if i have to.


----------



## GIBSON67

SoloDallas said:


> If you USE the vibrola, it will send the guitar out of tune immediately.
> If you don't use it, your guitars will stay in tune like any other guitar.
> 
> So the tailpiece per se won't do anything, just adds a different vibe to the tone. Stopbar SGs may have a tad more sustain, but it is not true that vibrola SGs don't have sustain.




I agree 100%, mine stays in tune perfectly as long as you don't GO HENDRIX!


----------



## AlvisX

Somebody say Hendrix?

Jimi Hendrix Gibson SG Guitar used at the Dick Cavett Show, 9 September 1969 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## sccloser

RiverRatt said:


> I'd like to have an SG - I love the raw rock-n-roll tone, but they always seemed too neck heavy to me. I'm used to having that 9 lb. block of maple and mahogany holding down one end. I played a faded special at GC yesterday and I couldn't get past the unfinished feel of it. They had a Standard though that was pretty cool. It had a chunky neck but it felt like it balanced better.



Trick is to get a strap that does not slip too easily on your shoulder. Once you get used to the feel (they tend to move away from your body some as well as compared to LP's, strats, teles...kinda like V's, because of the strap button placement on the back of the body) they are awesome IMO.


----------



## Dave666

New Guitar Day for me!!
As I don't want to start another NGD thread I'll post my new guitar here where it belongs, and where it will be seen by the people who actually like those guitars... It's a 1998 SG Standard, but has a Burstbucker in the neck, which I don't like and I will replace it with another, but don't know which one yet. 
Here a few pics


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Very nice Dave666, congrats. Enjoy her!


----------



## TyrackT71

all original 1968 Gibson SG Special w/original case


----------



## janarn




----------



## diesect20022000

janarn said:


>


 those are some WELL worked frets man. nice, nice axe


----------



## Jack92CH

SGs are the sexiest guitars on the planet.


----------



## janarn

It is a '64 Standard.


----------



## diesect20022000

man that's gorgeous wood....geez.


----------



## Jack92CH

janarn said:


> It is a '64 Standard.



My, my...


----------



## Hookandcanman

My 1972 SG Standard


----------



## bluebruce222

My 2007 Gibson SG 3


----------



## jvm210guy

Dave666 said:


> New Guitar Day for me!!
> As I don't want to start another NGD thread I'll post my new guitar here where it belongs, and where it will be seen by the people who actually like those guitars... It's a 1998 SG Standard, but has a Burstbucker in the neck, which I don't like and I will replace it with another, but don't know which one yet.
> Here a few pics


 
Fuck my face, that's a nice guitar. I'll say it again FUCK MY FACE....

Ya I want an SG sooooo bad....


----------



## Dave666

jvm210guy said:


> Fuck my face, that's a nice guitar. I'll say it again FUCK MY FACE....
> 
> Ya I want an SG sooooo bad....



Thx JVM210Guy, I just bought a new camera, I'll post better pics next week...


----------



## Dingle87

I have always thought about getting an SG but always assume they would play and sound like a LP am i right or wrong? 

I have never played one i should go out and try one really. 

Might be a stupid question but is there much of a difference between the epi SG and gibson SG apart fronm the price?


----------



## Salsg

I love my '03 SG Standard. It is my most played guitar by far, prolly 95% of the time. It isn't neck heavy at all. I had an '05 in Ebony I regret selling.


----------



## diesect20022000

Salsg said:


> I love my '03 SG Standard. It is my most played guitar by far, prolly 95% of the time. It isn't neck heavy at all. I had an '05 in Ebony I regret selling.


 Yeah i hear ya Sal. My 06 special's not neck heavy either. it's a perfectly balanced guitar and it's hugely resonant too. for everything BUT, modern metal it's my go to.

if i pull a session it's the first one in the studio and half the time the ONLY one in the studio.

I admit, i really like my new tempest though it's like a les paul that shreds but, still has that sweetness. i've got only 3 useable axes but, they are damn fine specimens.


----------



## Dioesque

(deleted, pending error correction...)


----------



## Dave666

some new pics:


----------



## impetus maximus

Dingle87 said:


> I have always thought about getting an SG but always assume they would play and sound like a LP am i right or wrong?
> 
> I have never played one i should go out and try one really.
> 
> Might be a stupid question but is there much of a difference between the epi SG and gibson SG apart fronm the price?



SG's are strong in the mids. which in my opinion is what you want in a guitar.
don't know about epi's.

looking at your avatar




i'd say your due for a change


----------



## scirocco guy

The lightest of my beloved trio of Gibson Glory. She was born in November 2010.


----------



## paul-e-mann

diesect20022000 said:


> the special and the goth i have ar weird, they aren't top heavey at all but, the standards and 61's all are. I Know the 61 has a long neck tennon which i like. Yeah i hate that with alot of SG's too but, i still love them.



My 2005 faded special seems fairly balanced, maybe its the leather strap that holds it in place. I did switch out the bridge pickup for a 57+, was trying to make it sound like an LP I couldnt afford at the time. The neck pickup is muddy sounding so at some point I'll replace it with something else, maybe a 57 or burstbucker 2. I love the burstbucker 2 in my 57 RI LP, very bluesy and clear sounding. I like my special but what I really wanted was a standard or 61 (love the cherry finish and the inlays) but had to compromise because of cost at the time.


----------



## paul-e-mann

diesect20022000 said:


> yeah none of mine are/were either. my father in laws '61 reissue's neck heavy though. it'll drop to the floor quick. it's also got a thinner body than my SG's. sounds heavenly though.



Maybe the neck heavy ones have the fat 50's neck. I havent seen any SG bodies that were thicker or thinner than each other, but then I havent seen any real vintage SGs before. The 60's neck is considerably thinner and lighter and theres the neck thats between the 50's and 60's that I have on my faded SG ( I think I read somewhere the faded is based on the 62') which is definitely not neck heavy. Its all good.


----------



## Dave666

pedecamp said:


> My 2005 faded special seems fairly balanced, maybe its the leather strap that holds it in place. I did switch out the bridge pickup for a 57+, was trying to make it sound like an LP I couldnt afford at the time. The neck pickup is muddy sounding so at some point I'll replace it with something else, maybe a 57 or burstbucker 2. I love the burstbucker 2 in my 57 RI LP, very bluesy and clear sounding. I like my special but what I really wanted was a standard or 61 (love the cherry finish and the inlays) but had to compromise because of cost at the time.



The stock neck Pu can sound muddy like you said...
My SG Standard has a Burstbucker 2 in the neckposition and sounds very bluesy and clear like you described.


----------



## paul-e-mann

My friend bought an Explorer and replaced the 500T and 496R pickups with EMG's and gave me the old pickups. Wonder what they would sound like in an SG? Anybody done that?


----------



## Dave666

pedecamp said:


> My friend bought an Explorer and replaced the 500T and 496R pickups with EMG's and gave me the old pickups. Wonder what they would sound like in an SG? Anybody done that?



If you have them around, just install them, and if it sounds like sh*t, just take them out again. Installing PU's and speakers are always fun....


----------



## diesect20022000

pedecamp said:


> Maybe the neck heavy ones have the fat 50's neck. I havent seen any SG bodies that were thicker or thinner than each other, but then I havent seen any real vintage SGs before. The 60's neck is considerably thinner and lighter and theres the neck thats between the 50's and 60's that I have on my faded SG ( I think I read somewhere the faded is based on the 62') which is definitely not neck heavy. Its all good.


 the faded series have a 50's neck profile. the one my ex buddy had was a bit neck heavy but, overall rediculouly light.

both my SG's (special and series 1 gothic with ebony board) had the 60's sty;e necks and though the body on the gothic was a good 3/4 in. thicker than the special both sat about the same. the goth went by by though which i still somewhat regret but, it messed with my shoulders nerve damage too much to warrant keeping it.


----------



## diesect20022000

pedecamp said:


> My friend bought an Explorer and replaced the 500T and 496R pickups with EMG's and gave me the old pickups. Wonder what they would sound like in an SG? Anybody done that?


 i've got a set from the 90's with the gold poles in my SG and i like them quite a bit at least the 500's. they take awhile to sound good though as none of the new ones i've used do it for me for some reason. The set i have though are very smooth with some nice compression. not good for anything lighter than rock though.

496's not a fan of here though....I swapped out my old 500t for a bit in my SG but, i'm about to put it back in their.

It suits my needs well but, i prefer a hot alnico pickup in the neck like a jazz. something clear with good sustain.


----------



## paul-e-mann

diesect20022000 said:


> the faded series have a 50's neck profile. the one my ex buddy had was a bit neck heavy but, overall rediculouly light.
> 
> both my SG's (special and series 1 gothic with ebony board) had the 60's sty;e necks and though the body on the gothic was a good 3/4 in. thicker than the special both sat about the same. the goth went by by though which i still somewhat regret but, it messed with my shoulders nerve damage too much to warrant keeping it.



I have a 57' RI LP and that has a FAT neck and my faded SG has nowhere near what that is. I've played 60's neck in the store and they are thin compared to my faded.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Dave666 said:


> If you have them around, just install them, and if it sounds like sh*t, just take them out again. Installing PU's and speakers are always fun....



I might have to do that. I hate pulling stuff apart unless I know what I'm gonna get in the end.


----------



## diesect20022000

pedecamp said:


> I have a 57' RI LP and that has a FAT neck and my faded SG has nowhere near what that is. I've played 60's neck in the store and they are thin compared to my faded.


yeah it's a '59 style neck like on the studios. AT least that's the claim. the 2004 faded's i've played were right there with a straight 50's neck. the newer ones seem thinner though but, still....not a big fan of the faded series.


----------



## matt3310

2004 SG Platinum


----------



## Susihukkanen

My Gibson 50th Anniversary SG 24:


----------



## Dave666

Susihukkanen said:


> My Gibson 50th Anniversary SG 24:



Nice picture.
Have you seen the newer SG Standard with 24frets yet. It comes with a Toni Iommi humbucker and a mini-humbucker... 
It looks cool but if I would buy one, I would change that mini-bucker with a P90....


----------



## Susihukkanen

No I haven't seen it yet. Just looked it from the Gibson web page and need to be checked.. I wonder if that slim neck is similar to 61 reissue.


----------



## diesect20022000

Susihukkanen said:


> No I haven't seen it yet. Just looked it from the Gibson web page and need to be checked.. I wonder if that slim neck is similar to 61 reissue.


 pretty sure it is. I've not played them but, i've played the 61 a lot and my newer SG's and they all have the same necks in as far as the shape and feel. 61 has long tennon though which is nice. feels like it's easier to reach those frets up top with my big mits.

seems to be a 60's style slim or "speed" taper to them and the 24 having those frets infers to me it would be made with speed in mind.
\
I'm curious though. If you find out before i do post it please


----------



## ajaxajax2000

Here's mine. Just got it, and already in love


----------



## johnfv

*60s tribute SG Special*

I've always liked SGs. Years ago I had a 60s Junior and a 70s std but have not owned one in a long time. I've been watching for used ones for a while but have not found anything I like so decided to give the "Gibson Limited Run SG Special '60s Tribute" a try (from Musicians Friend). The fit and finish is surprisingly bad, bad enough that I am seriously considering returning it. When you buy mailorder you have to assume some setup will be needed so I'm willing to let the lack of truss rod adjustment slide. BUT, there's a paint drip on the neck heel, a small chip of wood missing on the edge of the headstock (under the veneer face), poorly dressed frets. The rosewood fingerboard color is uneven and it has that same "black fingers" stuff on there like an Epiphone (whatever treatment they do, I assume it includes dye to make the color more consistent). The gig bag is the cheapest I have ever seen. That said, the light "worn" finish feels good and the tone (unplugged AND plugged) is great. With a fret job and TLC it could be a great playing guitar. I realize that this is a "budget" model as far as Gibson is concerned but I have had new Fenders (and Epiphones for that matter) that were near perfect out of the box. Back in the day I saw Gibson "factory seconds" that were better than this; I can't help but wonder what justifies the price (other than the name on the headstock) . I'm not saying "Gibson sucks", just sharing my experience with this one guitar. YMMV...


----------



## jvm210guy

WTF?? I didn't know there was an SG thread....


----------



## diesect20022000

pop song with harmony - YouTube
sloppy but, i just wrote it. I have a full song with lyrics. some non metal SG and Dragon work


----------



## diesect20022000

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTu1tqDGpvU"]jen's song harmony. - YouTube[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFTj4Z1Tvzc"]thrash riff harmony - YouTube[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMeuVallrW0"]beaten,scarred,unbroken. - YouTube[/ame]
Dragon, SG,MHD Homewrecker custom wind. I asked for a bridge pup with a combo of a violin,oboe and piccolo like midrange quality. with this rig i've got exactly that. hard to hear in these awesome quality recordings but, it's a heavenly tone in person. very vocal.


----------



## speyfly

OK, I'll play...


----------



## johnfv

*More fun with mailorder guitars...*



johnfv said:


> ...I'm not saying "Gibson sucks", just sharing my experience with this one guitar. YMMV...


I have ordered several "mailorder" guitars in the past (Fender, Ibanez and Epiphone) and have never had significant problems. I mentioned my problems with a Gibson 60s Tribute SG Special. I decided to order what I really wanted: a '61 Reissue SG (thinking that I would get better quality with more deluxe model). The guitar arrived with a substantial "lip" where the fingerboard and binding meet the neck. In other words, the fingerboard is smaller than the neck so the binding and neck are not flush, there is a sharp edge the full length of the neck from the neck sticking out below the binding. I can't say I've ever seen that problem before (certainly not on a $2000 "street price" guitar). Musician's Friend has been very helpful, both guitars are going back and they are sending me new ones. I have also posted details at the Gibson forums. I'm trying to give the benefit of the doubt here but I may be a Gibson basher soon


----------



## jvm210guy

diesect20022000 said:


> pop song with harmony - YouTube
> sloppy but, i just wrote it. I have a full song with lyrics. some non metal SG and Dragon work


 

You need a band, die. All your songs sound nice and together....


----------



## jvm210guy

*Re: More fun with mailorder guitars...*



johnfv said:


> I have ordered several "mailorder" guitars in the past (Fender, Ibanez and Epiphone) and have never had significant problems. I mentioned my problems with a Gibson 60s Tribute SG Special. I decided to order what I really wanted: a '61 Reissue SG (thinking that I would get better quality with more deluxe model). The guitar arrived with a substantial "lip" where the fingerboard and binding meet the neck. In other words, the fingerboard is smaller than the neck so the binding and neck are not flush, there is a sharp edge the full length of the neck from the neck sticking out below the binding. I can't say I've ever seen that problem before (certainly not on a $2000 "street price" guitar). Musician's Friend has been very helpful, both guitars are going back and they are sending me new ones. I have also posted details at the Gibson forums. I'm trying to give the benefit of the doubt here but I may be a Gibson basher soon


 

Dude, that sucks. My 2011 SG Limited Standard I bought still smells new and it arrived in legendary condition. So, I'm sure you got a dud.


----------



## diesect20022000

jvm210guy said:


> You need a band, die. All your songs sound nice and together....


 thanks man. I know I can't find people in my area unless they're kids that want to party and i'm a family man. I want to find a band but, not in a good area....i got my drummer back and still have yet to work with him as it's a 3 hour round trip

Thanks fo the kind words man


----------



## Bieling3

*Re: More fun with mailorder guitars...*



jvm210guy said:


> Dude, that sucks. My 2011 SG Limited Standard I bought still smells new and it arrived in legendary condition. So, I'm sure you got a dud.



He must have got a dud, My 2011 Gibson SG Special '60s Tribute is amazing.


----------



## fstrat59slp

Well I ordered an sg last night.. zzounds is doing a 12 month payment plan of 99.92 a month which finally gave me the opportunity to afford a new gibson haha. I ordered the new creme white color, and it'll have the rosewood neck not the baked maple. The downside is that its not gonna be shipped out till june 11 because its on backorder.. owell christmas in june I do say


----------



## looktoyourorb

I'll join!


----------



## dash8311

2009 Custom Shop SG VOS in Faded Cherry, Angus Young pickup w/ swapped bridge cover


----------



## Grunch

I love SG's. Beautiful guitars, everyone.


----------



## JAC

I got this bolt on neck Epiphone yesterday.


----------



## Holme

Di's SG thread!

Here's mine,wish I'd bought one years ago,how can a guitar so light be SO powerful?!









[/QUOTE]


----------



## Thiez

Me and my Gibson 50th anniversary 24! Best guitar i've ever owned. In the back is my engl/marshall stack.


----------



## tattooed hands

My SG junior


----------



## Dave666

Thiez said:


> Me and my Gibson 50th anniversary 24! Best guitar i've ever owned. In the back is my engl/marshall stack.



I like black SG's, regret selling my black one, but I did buy a nice 2204 with that money....
Mine is a cherry one, plays very nice, I like the necks of the SG Standards a lot, very comfortable!!!



tattooed hands said:


> My SG junior



Damn, those SG Juniors rock!!!

Btw, it's nice to see this thread alive again


----------



## zslane

Thiez said:


> Me and my Gibson 50th anniversary 24! Best guitar i've ever owned. In the back is my engl/marshall stack.



Okay, that 50th anniversary 24 is so freakin' cool that I just had to pick one up for myself. I should have it in my grubby little hands in a few days!


----------



## bvoris

I always thought they looked like batman heads.


----------



## Thiez

zslane said:


> Okay, that 50th anniversary 24 is so freakin' cool that I just had to pick one up for myself. I should have it in my grubby little hands in a few days!


 you won't regret it!


----------



## zslane

Thiez said:


> you won't regret it!



I have my 50th anniversary Standard 24 now and it is simply awesome. It feels great, sounds great, and looks great. NGD woo hoo!


----------



## sccloser

This is me from a show in January with my '04 SG Standard.




[/IMG]


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm really thinking about grabbing either an Epiphone 1966 SG or a Tony Iommi sig one day... One day, it shall happen.


----------



## diesect20022000

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm really thinking about grabbing either an Epiphone 1966 SG or a Tony Iommi sig one day... One day, it shall happen.


 Dude i regret selling it and want another one but check out the 2000's SG Special Goth series 1. thicker bodies and ebony boards. massive shred axe with 60's C neck as well.


----------



## zslane

I'll be selling my Gibson Iommi sig SG very soon...


----------



## diesect20022000

Mr. Hairy with drums by diesect20022000 on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

that's all SG. MHD asylum 13.4k and duncan 59.


----------



## Ricochet

Here's my Gibson SG Special(with aftermarket pickguard and Seymour Duncan P90s), it's a great guitar, very "alive" feeling, but somehow I always seem to forget I have it. Too much other toys I guess...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

While not a Gibson, I do have a thing for the ESP and LTD Vipers, since it combines 2 things I like:

Offset guitars, and the SG shape.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bumping this thread.

I apologize to Gibson about everything I said about them.

I fucking want this. So badly.


----------



## Blcws6

wow thats a good looking guitar. I have a thing for white guitars though.


----------



## diesect20022000

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Bumping this thread.
> 
> I apologize to Gibson about everything I said about them.
> 
> I fucking want this. So badly.


 nope too late, you're permanently branded with a "cock" on your forehead for that

but seriously, Gibson has some issues to work out no doubt. i've gone through MANY top dollar Gibson's and found them sub par as where my Schecters and LTD's are always top notch. that said i'm a guitar nut and i love SG's and super strats and if you get a GOOD Gibson it CAN beat the pants off a GREAT "other name" guitar it's just common to get a POS from them now where other companies seem to be more consistent...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It's a part of the new "J" line that's going to include the "LPJ" and "SGJ". Looks like a modern take on the Junior guitars, and they seem even more stripped down compared to the Faded series.

Also, it looks like these will have 24 frets instead of 22.

Also, they're actually the same price as Epiphones ($599 for the SGJ, $699 for the LPJ).

gibson sgj | Sweetwater.com


----------



## diesect20022000

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's a part of the new "J" line that's going to include the "LPJ" and "SGJ". Looks like a modern take on the Junior guitars, and they seem even more stripped down compared to the Faded series.
> 
> Also, it looks like these will have 24 frets instead of 22.
> 
> Also, they're actually the same price as Epiphones ($599 for the SGJ, $699 for the LPJ).
> 
> gibson sgj | Sweetwater.com


 Yeah 24 frets so far. now if we can get Gibson to do stainless XJ frets and more ebony fretboards and PSSIBLY locking tuners....they may have a fair chance ! ha!

no i love the Gibson i have but that'd be sick if they came up with a GENUINE metal line instead of the crap they think is metal. these look like a good starting point though especialy for the price points.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I doubt we're not getting ebony or SS frets anytime soon. Only companies I've seen that have done SS were Parker, Jackson (Broderick sigs), and I THINK Washburn with the WM526 (I will kill for this gutiar, seriously).


----------



## diesect20022000

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I doubt we're not getting ebony or SS frets anytime soon. Only companies I've seen that have done SS were Parker, Jackson (Broderick sigs), and I THINK Washburn with the WM526 (I will kill for this gutiar, seriously).


 one can dream though....


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Indeed...


----------



## Susihukkanen

Some SGs 






And the most beautiful


----------



## diesect20022000

awesome!

thanks Susi for the help. I used the search function to no avail recently and typed it in perfectly


----------



## Redstone

I love SG's!

Here is my Angus Young Sig





Here is the SG I made for a school project (I should be getting it back in a few days)





Here is my old 61' Reissue. I sold it to get my LP.


----------



## Susihukkanen

Dies, I noticed that you couldn't find this old thread you have started and I thought that it can't disappear..


----------



## Willsy182

Better join in here!


----------



## diesect20022000

Willsy182 said:


> Better join in here!


 good LAWWD! That's hot!

that's the one I want too....ebony board and all.


----------



## Willsy182

Thanks mate, it's my current no 1. Waited a decade before i got it, they are pricey as hell here in Aus, but got one for a crazy good price.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Much talk about the neck heavy SG's. My faded SG is not neck heavy at all but it does have a thin 60's neck, mine is perfectly balanced. Maybe the neck heavy ones have 50's necks? I could see that being a problem. Or maybe the fingerboards are made out of something heavy? I've held many SG's in the store and never experienced any neck heavy, maybe its just a problem with some older SG's.


----------



## diesect20022000

Willsy182 said:


> Thanks mate, it's my current no 1. Waited a decade before i got it, they are pricey as hell here in Aus, but got one for a crazy good price.


 Yeah I hear that Aus has some high pricing do to shipping bounderies....I forget the proper term sorry (aspie.....we never remember names). I still want to live there though. I keep trying to convince my wife to move there but I don't thnk she will and it's been my life long dream. out of everywhere that's where I want to root myself. I want to live all over someday but that's where I want to hang the proverbial hat. where specifically I don't know yet but I will make it happen


----------



## Willsy182

diesect20022000 said:


> Yeah I hear that Aus has some high pricing do to shipping bounderies....I forget the proper term sorry (aspie.....we never remember names). I still want to live there though. I keep trying to convince my wife to move there but I don't thnk she will and it's been my life long dream. out of everywhere that's where I want to root myself. I want to live all over someday but that's where I want to hang the proverbial hat. where specifically I don't know yet but I will make it happen


 
Mate guitar prices over here are ridiculous, especially Gibson's, but it is a great place to live. Bring the mrs over for a holiday and that'll convince her! Just make sure u save ur pennys first haha.


----------



## diesect20022000

Willsy182 said:


> Mate guitar prices over here are ridiculous, especially Gibson's, but it is a great place to live. Bring the mrs over for a holiday and that'll convince her! Just make sure u save ur pennys first haha.


 that's EXACTLY the plan


----------



## BlackSG91




----------



## diesect20022000

BlackSG91 said:


>


ha! that's just like Erline! (mine that I named after my grandma. I don't normally name mine though)





with yours did you ebonize the rosewood or did you replace the fretboard? Or is it a version i'm not familiar with OR (lol) is it one you built?

either way my dream axe would be a shredderized SG, ebony fretboard, 24 frets/stainless, bone nut stays, Schaller locking tuners and active/passive Duncan circuit with BB pros double potted (I love those pups but they're not hot enough or quiet enough for what I do. tone's perfect in mahogany though)


----------



## BlackSG91

diesect20022000 said:


> ha! that's just like Erline! (mine that I named after my grandma. I don't normally name mine though)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with yours did you ebonize the rosewood or did you replace the fretboard? Or is it a version i'm not familiar with OR (lol) is it one you built?
> 
> either way my dream axe would be a shredderized SG, ebony fretboard, 24 frets/stainless, bone nut stays, Schaller locking tuners and active/passive Duncan circuit with BB pros double potted (I love those pups but they're not hot enough or quiet enough for what I do. tone's perfect in mahogany though)



Actually the fingerboard...I' mean fretboard is genuine ebony. When I bought my SG back in the early '90's, the ebony fretboard sealed the deal and was probably one of the main reasons why I bought this guitar. It felt really good and there was no turning back. There's a member on the SG forum who has 2 black SG Specials like mine, but with rosewood FB. I would love to get another guitar like mine, but with rosewood this time. I love the reddish hue on rosewood and it really offsets on a black guitar like an SG. Now that I posted my black SG on your thread, it's your turn to post your black SG on my thread...but on another forum. Join today and become part of the club, or I will diesect you in half!

Black SG Club - EverythingSG.com


----------



## rensklaassen

Got a 2012 SG Standard Ebony yesterday, great tone I love it !!!!


----------



## Dave666

rensklaassen said:


> Got a 2012 SG Standard Ebony yesterday, great tone I love it !!!!



Congrats, my favorite SG colour. I had a black one and a cherry one, got rid of the black one because the cherry had more mojo.... maybe I should paint it black.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1zBG2TEjn4]Paint It Black Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Redstone

Does anyone have a late 60's/early 70's SG with a vibrola tailpiece? In black if possible. I'd like to find out more about them. I've seen Angus Young use one in the early AC/DC videos, but every SG I see is a red-ish color. I've only ever seen one for sale in black and I think it was a 71'. I kinda wish my SG was black/darker, but I'd rather just buy a black SG standard and but a vibrola on it than have mine painted. Here are a few blurry pics from some youtube videos of Angus playing his black SG.


----------



## Susihukkanen

The best info about Angus Young's SGs can be found from the SoloDallas site: Solodallas > Classic Rock music community. Guitar & gear reviews, AC/DC Guitar tutorials, Performance Videos

Here is also one example I have (from late 1969):
My '69 Gibson SG Standard - MyLesPaul.com


----------



## Phildog

Hey, do Epi's count in this thread? 

I have the G400 1966 Reissue. I love the neck profile on this baby. I recently swapped out the pups for GFS Vintage 59's (Black) and she sounds and plays fantastic.


----------



## Rozman62

Ripping on my SG last night.


----------



## diesect20022000

Phildog said:


> Hey, do Epi's count in this thread?
> 
> I have the G400 1966 Reissue. I love the neck profile on this baby. I recently swapped out the pups for GFS Vintage 59's (Black) and she sounds and plays fantastic.


ABSOLUTELY! 

any SG style guitar counts. I love Epiphones, I had a goth g400 at one point I wish I still had. currently have my special Gisbon but i'd love that other one as a back up it was very solid and tuneful and knowing what I currently know I could have made that a contender amongst high calss instruments and have a second cheaper SG.


----------



## Dave666

Rozman62 said:


> Ripping on my SG last night.



Is that the Rocker30 Orange you're playing through?


----------



## Rozman62

Yes on the Orange Rocker 30. Was able to get the master up to 1.25 in a packed good size room. Things are just stupid loud. It's the best amp I ever heard. Love Marshall's too. Playing some Halloween parties next month so I will be toting the black SG and orange theme. Probably throw a jack 'o lantern on my amp for festivities.


----------



## Rozman62

3 of my favorite things in 1 pic. Wife, SG and Harley.


----------



## Phildog

Rozman62 said:


> 3 of my favorite things in 1 pic. Wife, SG and Harley.



It doesn't get any better than that! 3 *WINNERS* in one pic!


----------



## diesect20022000

Rozman62 said:


> 3 of my favorite things in 1 pic. Wife, SG and Harley.


 that's a nice all American Mix there sir! VERY cool!


----------



## managainstcatfish

I'm probably gonna have my sexuality and/or manliness questioned, but, I kinda like the Zoot Suit SGs, at least some of em.




Granted, this one's not as, uh, flamboyant as some of em.


----------



## diesect20022000

managainstcatfish said:


> I'm probably gonna have my sexuality and/or manliness questioned, but, I kinda like the Zoot Suit SGs, at least some of em.
> 
> View attachment 14861
> 
> 
> Granted, this one's not as, uh, flamboyant as some of em.


I was curious about trying them. I thought they looked cool but using multiple birch ply laminates seems like it would create a kinda hollow but trebley tone (like a speaker cab). and "pressed laminates" at that but I think I would own one or three, or six even. I like the look a lot.


----------



## managainstcatfish

Yeah, I wondered about how the construction would affect tone. I like attractive guitars, but I'm not interested in a purely art piece. I think they're sharp, but a lot of my musical cohorts seem to disagree. Loudly.


----------



## BlackSG91

SG guitars are like women...they have the best curves compared to any other guitar around.


----------



## Phildog

BlackSG91 said:


> SG guitars are like women...they have the best curves compared to any other guitar around.



LOL I never looked at it that way, but you're exactly right. Perfect hourglass shape, symetrical, easy to wrap your arms around...and if you handle it just right, it will play beautiful tones for you!!!


----------



## BlackSG91

Phildog said:


> LOL I never looked at it that way, but you're exactly right. Perfect hourglass shape, symetrical, easy to wrap your arms around...and if you handle it just right, it will play beautiful tones for you!!!



I couldn't have said it any better, brother. You took the words right out of my mouth! Personally, I think all guitars are sexy. I must must confess...I have a guitar fetish. I know, I'm sick.


----------



## Phildog

BlackSG91 said:


> I couldn't have said it any better, brother. You took the words right out of my mouth! Personally, I think all guitars are sexy. I must must confess...I have a guitar fetish. I know, I'm sick.



I hear ya bro. I got bit too! LOL I have Les Puls, Strats, SG, a Tele, a Univox Hi Flyer, and getting an Ibanez AK105 jazz box. 

I agree that all guitars are sexy. But ya know what? I prefer mine naked. I don't own one painted guitar. Gotta see the grain! 

Oh...have you tried GFS pickups??? A pleasant surprise awaits you!


----------



## BlackSG91

Phildog said:


> I hear ya bro. I got bit too! LOL I have Les Puls, Strats, SG, a Tele, a Univox Hi Flyer, and getting an Ibanez AK105 jazz box.
> 
> I agree that all guitars are sexy. But ya know what? I prefer mine naked. I don't own one painted guitar. Gotta see the grain!
> 
> Oh...have you tried GFS pickups??? A pleasant surprise awaits you!



Sounds like you have a nice little collection of guitars. I have currently about 19 guitars...some high-end, some not-so high end. A good chunk of them are pawn shop finds that I was able to work out a real good deal. I only own one Gibson SG, but I sure would like to add another one, maybe an Epiphone G-400...played a few in the store and I'm impressed. Here's one of my pawn shop Stratocasters that I'm working on as a project guitar. I put some clothes on it.






BTW, I never tried GFS pickups but I know they make decently priced Trem Blocks and good quality. I would imagine their pickups are just as good. I'll have to look into them...are they your favourite pickups at the moment?


----------



## diesect20022000

my newest addition.


----------



## Australian

diesect20022000 said:


> my newest addition.




OMG youre alive!!!! 
Congrats


----------



## slide222

heres some pics of my "chord" sg , a clone/copy of a Gibson voodoo sg-i've put some mint green volume/tone knobs on it but I can't find a mint green scratch plate with the same screw holes , but I have found on ebay that you can buy a square of mint green and I could cut my own out ,but not sure how easy it would be to cut it nicely out , I do love mint green bits on my guitars


----------



## TubeStack

Here's my '13 Standard, love it.


----------



## diesect20022000

.


----------



## Far Rider

diesect20022000 said:


> .



Hey Paul! Welcome back.


----------



## BlackSG91

diesect20022000 said:


> my newest addition.



What happened? We've been right here waiting! Were you abducted by a horde of 1980's one-hit wonders? What happened to your HOERS avatar? You look like Richard Marx! Oh no...I think you are a converted Marxist!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_E2EHVxNAE]Richard Marx - Right Here Waiting - YouTube[/ame]


Not only are you a Marxist, but I have a feeling you're a Leninist also.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRiu5TajyS8]John Lennon: *Jealous Guy* - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ouijam

Gabriel come blow your horns...
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/ouijam/stranger-than-strange[/SC]


----------



## belleswell

For years I thought the old SG I bought in 72 was a 72. I bought it from a girl who used it for her church band. Her words were "too much guitar". I recently got a hold of Gibson and based on the serial number found out that it's a 68 which pushes it 4 years farther into vintage territory. It's a pre Norlin made model which makes it worth a bit more as well. It's a Deluxe 68, Walnut finish, Maestro tailpiece. It was my one and only for many years and has plenty of road scars and mojo. My other is an 86 with a Kahler/locking nut settup done at the factory and is also a very nice guitar. 
Cheers

Pics







____________________________________________________________

www.soundcloud.com/belleswell


----------



## BlackSG91

I see Diesect has back his _Hoers_ avatar!


----------



## Redstone

I stumbled upon the Gibsons Custom Shops twitter page by accident and found a treasure trove of sexy SGs. There are some super sexy Les Pauls on there too.


----------



## diesect20022000

Redstone said:


> I stumbled upon the Gibsons Custom Shops twitter page by accident and found a treasure trove of sexy SGs. There are some super sexy Les Pauls on there too.



good LAWD! the first one is HAWT!!!!

they're all beautiful but i felt my pants twitch on the first one


----------



## Redstone

diesect20022000 said:


> good LAWD! the first one is HAWT!!!!
> 
> they're all beautiful but i felt my pants twitch on the first one



I found that first one on Sweetwater before. They decided to leave off the scratch plate (I prefer it with it). Its only $6,800 . I reckon I could afford it if I sold a kidney or two 

Gibson really need to expand the range of SGs. I know the range is pretty big as it is, but a lot of them are very similar. In Ireland, there are the USA SGs (which are priced between €500-1400) and there are the Custom Shop SGs (which are priced at €2800+). There are no models in the middle range, other than those SG Supra and Deluxe models from last year.

I wouldn't mind seeing some reissues of stuff from the mid-late 60s. I also wouldn't mind seeing a price cut on the Custom/VOS SGs. They are as expensive as a 58 Les Paul reissue. I don't thing that is fair as the body is just one piece of mahogany and doesn't have the fancy flame maple tops that the LPs have. They also don't have the body binding or a hand sanded curved top. There is less time needed to be put into them, so they shouldn't cost as much.

Damn, my mind slipped into rant mode again


----------



## stillrockin

and 
what about the supra?


----------



## johnfv

stillrockin said:


> and
> what about the supra?


Here is MY Supra


----------



## paul-e-mann

I wouldnt mind having another SG, a standard in cherry with the small pickguard. lefty of course


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Count me in...


----------



## DSMer

My Tony Iommi SG's


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The first one. Is that a custom deal?


----------



## bossaddict

My two...


----------



## GIBSON67

Damn, you guys have me gassing for a 3 pickup SG Custom...BTW, I hate all of you!


----------



## DSMer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The first one. Is that a custom deal?



On the left, Yes.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

You're gonna have to tell us more about it.  Is it a Jaydee?


----------

